# Business Cards



## Fraggo (Apr 13, 2009)

So, I am tring to get a business started. I have learned a great deal from everyone here on the forum, but I can no longer find the post for Show me your business card. So here are my ideas...
More of a formal business card, usual weddings and ceremonies and what not.






This is what I would like to do for extreme type of photography, rock climbing, x-games type shoots and what ever else comes out of it. 






The reason I have my flickr page on there is because I don't have a copy of CS3 that I use at work. Please any C&C and tips is greatly appriciated.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2009)

I assume from your comment that you'll be changing the Flickr URL to your own website?  Other than that, the one huge omission is an e-mail address.  Aside from that, I'm not fond of the shadowed font in #1; it gives me the impression of being slightly out of focus.  I was going to question your sanity vis-a-vis #2, but your explanation makes perfect sense, and while it's definitely NOT my taste, I think it works well.


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comment Tirediron, should i go ahead and put extreme photo on #2 then to claify? and i will take out the shadow to see how it looks. if nothing else, i'll change the font.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with Tirediron, I hope you will be using an actual web site, not just Flickr and you should have an E-mail address on there.  I also agree that the drop shadow is hurting the visibility of the text.  Also, you may or may not want to include a short list of services you offer...like 'Weddings & Ceremonies' etc.


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 13, 2009)

I do plan on getting somthing other than flickr, I'm just getting everything in line before i move foward. Ok, i will add the list on there for clarification.


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 13, 2009)

Updated versions, and thank you for looking.


----------



## bhop (Apr 13, 2009)

Please don't use that font... next to comic sans, I think papyrus (and fonts that look like it) is one of the most unpopular fonts that just screams "novice designer"  

from wiki
"According to the January 2009 edition of HOW magazine, the Papyrus typeface is the clearest indication that a particular design was done by an amateur, or before 1990. Among serious graphic designers and design critics, the typeface has become an industry-wide inside joke because of its prolific use by desktop publishers and non-professionals."


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 13, 2009)

ahh, lol, thank you for the info. i will see what else works. As far as everything else goes, good, bad, indiferent?

Update:






And am I missing anything in the middle, i dont think i should add anything because of clutter, but i hate dead space at the same time.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Apr 13, 2009)

I know people are going to get upset with this.... but,

Photographers get upset when people think they can do what a photographer does, yet here's a photographer attempting to do something other than photograph. I know, I know people can be "good" at more thing than one, but in most cases, including this one. One should stick to what they are best at.

These designs just scream out "non-designer layout". Fonts, type sizes, colors, alignment. It just doesn't work. 

I would suggest that you maybe contact a local designer, you may even know some that you've worked with, and ask if they would be interested in a trade of services. You'll do some shooting for them and they'll design a identity for you.

Your best bet would be to NOT show them what you've done, but show them your photography. They should be able to design an identity that shows your style based on your photography.

Give it a shot and see what a "Designer" comes up with. If you're serious about your photography business, you should take your identity serious.


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 13, 2009)

i've learned to take everything with a grain of salt, i am not butt hurt. 

I do understand where you are coming from though, I am not a designer. This is, however, a temporary solution until i can either get the funds to pay someone to design for me. Again, thanks for the advice, i do know quite a few designers that are in my field that can hook me up and i will look to them. In the end, it's all my decision, even if i do commit a career suicide.


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not digging the gas mask with a crown.  It reminds me more of a tattoo than something that says "photography".

I understand the need for minimalism, but your last example is off.  I don't like the dead space in the middle, it doesn't feel balanced IMO.  I preferred the overall look of the 2nd example, except for the font choice of course.


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 13, 2009)

lol, not many ppl, oh well, guess i get to scrap it for now. What about the font of the 2nd example with the font of the last one?


----------



## NateWagner (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, to be blunt, I really don't like that business card. 

But, what I would suggest (not that I'm a professional designer or anything) would be that if you're going to put the logo on the left, then don't put any words, letters or anything else above or below the logo. I would also change the color of the lettering, maybe to a black. 

Also, if you want this to be a business, I might suggest that you try to find an email address that looks like it is more than a personal account. 

Another thing you would probably want to do is sort of shrink the fonts. The card looks really cramped even though it has all of that dead space in the middle. Shrinking the fonts should allow you to make the middle of the card more usable.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 13, 2009)

_This is a response I just gave to another photographer about their business card... but it's appropriate in this case:_

I personally would not hire a photographer _who didn't have an actual photograph on their business card._

A business card is not about showing off your business card-designing abilities. It's about showing off how good of a photographer you are.

In other words, it's a completely wasted opportunity to show off your very best photograph.


----------



## bdavis (Apr 14, 2009)

It appears Jim's ragging on everyone elses cards, he did on mine too...
Business cards are for contact information, nothing more. 

Honestly the card doesn't look that professional to me. The font looks a little novice. I would say use something simple and clean like a basic serif or sans serif. Also the logo really doesn't speak to me. It looks a little tacky. I might consider having a professional one designed or ditching it all together and just using typography.

Also I've noticed that your text is running really close to the edge of the cards in a few places, you need to have some space in case some information gets trimmed off when the cards are cut.


----------



## bdavis (Apr 14, 2009)

Chris Stegner said:


> I know people are going to get upset with this.... but,
> 
> Photographers get upset when people think they can do what a photographer does, yet here's a photographer attempting to do something other than photograph. I know, I know people can be "good" at more thing than one, but in most cases, including this one. One should stick to what they are best at.
> 
> ...



Agree with this 100%. If you want to be taken seriously, you need to have some serious thought put into your identity. I'm a graphic designer/photographer so this comes naturally


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree, it doesnt look professional. I have a design business, and know a lot of other designers if you ever need someone to create a card for you.


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 14, 2009)

Got is, stick with photo, and let a real designer make a professional card for me. I really do appriciate all of the C&C that y'all have provided. I will look into getting one made very soon.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 14, 2009)

bdavis said:


> It appears Jim's ragging on everyone elses cards, he did on mine too...
> Business cards are for contact information, nothing more.


 
Brian... I wasn't ragging on your card specifically (in fact, for what it was, I thought yours was quite well done and professional).  I was just completely disagreeing with the notion that business cards are for contact information.


----------



## Arch (Apr 14, 2009)

Jim Gratiot said:


> I was just completely disagreeing with the notion that business cards are for contact information.



.. and you are not wrong either... but adding images has to be done with a lot of consideration.

I am a professional graphic designer with 12+ years experience. I am a designer way before i am a photographer.

I have, and still do, use images for certain types of cards, if i think it will benefit the business.
A business card should certainly NOT be seen as a piece of card with your contact details on and nothing more.

The main point is tho... you don't _have to have an image _if your a photographer... but one thing is does have to do... communicate the fact that you are professional.
So no matter what the design layout, if it says pro then your good to go. The other card posted recently is a good example of showing a pro look without images. You just need people to recognize that you are legit and well established, your work will then 'wow' them when they get to see your site/portfolio.
But in the same way, i have supplied pro looking cards with images for photographers, it will sometimes benefit you to have images on your card... pictures say a thousand words... if your at a wedding fair or event giving your cards out, you will want people to recognize your work.

To the OP, the first thing an amateur will do when designing something is to try something new themselves from their own heads. This is your first mistake!, because you will inevitably use the wrong typefaces at the wrong size and put them in a place they shouldn't be!
Typography is a complete art form in its own right and is ALWAYS underestimated by the 'design at home' user. Don't feel bad tho, this type of work is all over the internet, so its nothing new.

The best thing to do, if your not going to use a pro, is to find a design you like via google or whatever, and copy the layout.


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 14, 2009)

> Typography is a complete art form in its own right and is ALWAYS underestimated...


 
I completely agree with this, and everything else you said. As i stated above as well, i am going to get a professional to design my card for me. i am still learning the design world. (obvisouly have not been one for very long. i have rebuilt my unit's web site though using dreamweaver CS3 https://www.8mcd.usmc.mil if you'd like to give it a see through and let me know what you think, still a work in progress)


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2009)

Fraggo said:


> lol, not many ppl, oh well, guess i get to scrap it for now. What about the font of the 2nd example with the font of the last one?


Make sure your next effort is the same aspect ratio of a business card. Be sure and look at it at actual size to make certain all you typr is larger enough to be read.

Forget the border there's no way 100 ccards can be produced with it not being uneven on most cards.

You might go to overnightprints.com and try out their business card designing utility for some additional insights.


----------

